# Are you ready?



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

To see 3 shelties and a gsd cross having a bit of fun?
Its so nice to see Scorcher moving around as normal. We had them all chasing a ball in the garden.

Ready??

























Go.......

















Randoms....


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like they had a lot of fun!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lovely pics - they look like they're having a brilliant time


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Brilliant to see 

Em
xx


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful pics, I didnt realise Shelties got as tall as Alaska appears to be, they are really stunning all of the dogs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Rolosmum said:


> Beautiful pics, I didnt realise Shelties got as tall as Alaska appears to be, they are really stunning all of the dogs.


She is on the taller side.

Often shelties can get to 18/19 inches sometimes bigger. You rarely see these though as they go to pet homes or to agility homes. Luckily Alaska isnt that big.:lol:


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics , all your dogs are just gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

must-resist-urge-to-steal-scorcher.


----------



## Poppy09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Your dogs are all beautiful!!! Alaska is especially gorgeous....


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful ! How do you post those pictures like that ! 
I am new here and so far I figured out how to do one photo at a time !They look awesome how you and others have them must be easy I just haven't:confused1: figured it out yet!


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

OMG. Scorcher :001_wub:

All your dogs are sooo gorgeous SL. Can't wait for you to breed Alaska btw, she will have some stunning puppies. Hope you manage to find the right stud for her  xx


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Love to see all the dogs playing.

Scorcher has a beautiful face


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They had a fun time, I love to see play pictures and especially of shelties...I have a soft spot for them


----------

